# My mesmerize thinks it's on Verizon when I *228.



## starboyg (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm currently in Stillwater, OK (Which should be home area). My phone has the roaming triangle, and my brothers does not. I'm on the rooted stock GB. Do I need to do an EFS clear, then do *228?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Wipe data/try odin again. And stop posting questions in the dev forum.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

make sure you're not roaming when you *228.


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Did you flash a Fascinate ROM by chance?


----------



## Cythrawl (Jul 7, 2011)

Another pro tip, try putting your phone into Home Only then doing a *228..

What might be happening is that the PRL doesnt have the details it needs to connect to the USCC Home tower.. Setting it to Home Only will make it ONLY connect to USCC towers... After the PRL update is done, you can set it back to automatic.

It happens sometimes in some areas.


----------



## ronnie8890 (Aug 12, 2011)

Edit-tapatalk posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## RootMonkee (Dec 25, 2011)

EFS clear.. the same thing happened to me also and EFS clear fixed it


----------



## dgolom (Jun 12, 2011)

You could also try *22801. If that doesn't work, try *22802. Just keep trying 03, 04... until it recognizes US Cellular.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

